# Soooo....are Vans liners heat-mold or not?



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello,

Just got my new Wiig-II's today and was wondering if the liners are a heat-mold deal or not, can't find any solid info on their site but they call it a "thermal liner" which at least implies that it might be at least in my mind.

:dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They are to an extent just don't toss them in the heat oven use the stacks for about 10 minutes and they'll get done.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

cool, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been on mine for a month now and I dont think they need to be heat molded. After a week all the typical pressure points a new boot causes were gone. These new liners aren't as rigid as the Vans liners of the past so it's not something that has to be done to get it formed to your foot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, they are heat moldable or you can just wear them and they will pack out pretty much the same. If you are going to heat mold them I would just take them to a shop that has one of the machines for it!


----------

